
Make the most of the C/C++ static analysis tools - cpp86
http://www.codergears.com/Blog/?p=1792
======
wyldfire
The simplest static analysis tool is your compiler. It's great to consider
more advanced ones. But IMO you should maximize the benefit from the compiler
warnings before graduating to a full static analysis tool. It's terribly
simple to opt-in to warnings from most compilers. Most of them allow you to
opt in to classes of warnings, opt out of specific warnings and treat warnings
as compilation errors.

This approach (specific warnings + warnings-as-errors) is ideal for keeping a
codebase consistent among a team.

